# Aftershocks Pics



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

ere's some pics I got my mate to take last night...

No legs in these shots lads, I was going commando so I thought id spare u that....lol

Shots taken after 5 weeks on dbol at 30mg per day (first cycle).... Gained somw size but was more cut before.......

Constructive critisizm appreciated.........


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

What can i say mate, back is brilliant, same goes for your delts, and arms. All in all looking great, can't say more than that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah, pretty good there, but wheres the stats?  , and on another note, do you always walk around with that black cardboard facemask?  You won't get many women like that mate, trust me


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Ae 32 been training about 3 years natutrally, but needed a boost.....5' 10" 80k before the cycle now 88k......

Arms 16" Chest 44" Wast 30" or there abouts.....

Deal with a lot of money in work, I cant be inplicated with drugs in any form, hence no face shot.....it aint pretty anyway mate....lol...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Not bad at all for mainly clean bodybuilder, arms definately have potential, you'll do well, I can't believe you've gained 8kgs on d'bol only, thats bloody good going. keep up the good work...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

U aint seen how much grub ive been eating mate,,,, missis recons im either, training eating or craping!!! Seem to be spending half my live on the bog at the moment....

Cheers anyway,, gona do the jabs next time.... this boards been a huge help...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

oooh, you doing the serious stuff? oh boy, you're so gonna love that, so the missus feeling left out then?  doesn't seem to be anything in it for the missus there, except maybe cleaning the crap off the inside of the toilet bowl maybe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good bro. Back shot is nice. Damn guys and their 30" waists. What I would give for a 30" waist with a 16 inch arm. But it is not what I would give it is what I would get More action than in Vegas. 

Lookin good mate.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Na my missis not neglected Insanity, no deca for me. lol.. shes worth her weight in silicone ;-


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Na my missis not neglected Insanity, no deca for me. lol.. shes worth her weight in silicone ;-


Now that is funny!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

rofl


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

very impressed mate! Backs looking class!

diet is they key, so you are on the right tracks! Keep it up buddy!!!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

very nice mate. keep it up.

chest looks good to.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Cheers lads, I think things r going ok generally. Been trying to bring everything up to scratch....ie body sculpure instead of just lifting some weights...

The back shot.. 3 years ago I couldn't do 1 chin not 1...


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah mate, you're looking good. We actually have a slightly similar build.

The important thing is you're still looking quite well cut and in proportion!

Keep it up bro,

Predator


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look really good. Nice genetics.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking good mate..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah your back is really good, almost as good as mine


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah your back is really good, almost as good as mine


How much do you weigh?     Just kidding. I still love ya.  It's kinda a long distance relationship.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Back is still growing strong,, getting to the point where im just doing 6 sets a week, and concentrating on other areas.... Rear delt a priority for me at the moment... and i think they are finally starting to respond....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Back is still growing strong,, getting to the point where im just doing 6 sets a week, and concentrating on other areas.... Rear delt a priority for me at the moment... and i think they are finally starting to respond....


With some help from the dark side.................oopsie.  I like the way big rear delts look, they make it look like you have good posture.


----------

